# New betta tank and lighting?



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

hey guys! So I recently moved my betta Kiko into a 8 gallon rimless with the fluval 13W light. It's heavily planted. Honestly, he seems so much happier and playful and seeing him like this makes me want to get another betta! My birthdays coming up and I have money saved and I think now that I have my 65 gallon done I can set up a new tank.

So do you guys know any good kits? But that comes with a good light that will grow pretty good like the fluval one. I'm preferably looking for a rimless. 

Or any good lights that aren't to expensive and can fit on a tank with a rim. 

I'm not sure what my best option is. Any tips or ideas welcome


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

I've never had good experiences with kits let alone lights that can actually grow anything that come in a kit. 

If you are looking for cheap lighting get T8 bulbs and stick them in a T8 light fixture you can get at home depot for $10. This is what I use


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

nympxzie said:


> I've never had good experiences with kits let alone lights that can actually grow anything that come in a kit.
> 
> If you are looking for cheap lighting get T8 bulbs and stick them in a T8 light fixture you can get at home depot for $10. This is what I use


Do you have a link to it? I searched it up but I'm not sure if it's what you mean.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Finnex Stingray LED fixtures on all of my tanks. They are cheaper at www.aquavibrant.com than they are on Amazon. I really liked fluorescent but switched to LED when I calculated the cost of replacing the bulbs every six months. A two-light fixture for my 20 long was around $60 per year.

Both kept my plants growing well; it was just a matter of economics.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have Finnex Stingray LED fixtures on all of my tanks. They are cheaper at www.aquavibrant.com than they are on Amazon. I really liked fluorescent but switched to LED when I calculated the cost of replacing the bulbs every six months. A two-light fixture for my 20 long was around $60 per year.
> 
> Both kept my plants growing well; it was just a matter of economics.


Do you know if they would be able to ship To Canada? That's usually my main problem.


----------

